
The Apple Curtain - gcoleman
https://inessential.com/2019/12/02/the_apple_curtain
======
chmaynard
+1. The really sad thing is that Apple could pivot and embrace open source and
absolutely nothing bad would happen to the company. Swift was a good start,
but the rest of Software Engineering is still locked up tight.

------
summerlight
I remember an article years ago that Apple is losing top talents in the
Machine learning area due to its closed culture. The reason seems that it's
hard to know what's going on inside Apple and new grads don't want to risk
their initial career for uncertainty. Has this culture changed? Their presence
still seems insignificant in top conferences compared to other tech companies.

